# Intel PRO/100 VE integrated installation

## ceuric01

I was wondering if anyone has had anyluck getting the Intel Pro 100M Integrated PCI NIC working and which driver they used?

I am attemping to install Gentoo 1.4 but the ethernet card is not being detected. I have recently installed RedHat 9 on the same machine with the same problem. I was on the Intel website earlier and it said that integrated cards in the Pro/100 family where an OEM deal and to contact my computer manufacturer. Ignoring them, I downloaded the latest e100 driver and crossed my fingers. No dice. Same as Redhat, the card was auto-detected as (eepro100) EtherExpress 100. However this driver doesnt work either. Running 'modprobe e100'  gives me an error message 'No such Device' and 'insmod ... failed' . If i run 'modprobe eepro100' I get no messages, then I run 'ifconfig eth0' and get:

BROADCAST MULTICAST MTU 1500 Metric:1 (everything not filled in is 0)

RX: 0 

TX: 18

              txqueuelen:100

                                      TX bytes:4460

Interrupt:11 Base address: 0x7000

 I have a Dell Dimension 4550 and of course Dell does not support anything but windows for my computer. Im connected to a ethernet broadband router that is connected to a DSL. And trying  to connect via DHCP. WinXP is on the Same machine and has no problems conecting to the internet so I know all my hardware is good. I am sure I am forgetting something simple any help would be great thanks in advance

Skee

----------

## kallamej

Since modprobe eepro100 didn't give any errors that module should work. Check with lsmod to see that it is loaded. Further, ifconfig eth0 will only show the status of eth0, it will not start it. Edit /etc/conf.d/net to reflect your use of dhcp, run

```
rc-update add net.eth0 default
```

 if you haven't done it already so that eth0 is started on every boot. Finally run

```
/etc/init.d/net.eth0 start
```

 to start eth0.

----------

## Ox-

I have a Dell Dimension 4100 and I think it's the same integrated chipset.  I'm using the stock gentoo 2.4.20 kernel eepro100 driver and it runs great.

Here's what I get in dmesg:

```
eepro100.c:v1.09j-t 9/29/99 Donald Becker http://www.scyld.com/network/eepro100.html

eepro100.c: $Revision: 1.36 $ 2000/11/17 Modified by Andrey V. Savochkin <saw@saw.sw.com.sg> and others

eth0: Intel Corp. 82801BA/BAM/CA/CAM Ethernet Controller, xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx, IRQ 3.

  Board assembly 000000-000, Physical connectors present: RJ45

  Primary interface chip i82555 PHY #1.

  General self-test: passed.

  Serial sub-system self-test: passed.

  Internal registers self-test: passed.

  ROM checksum self-test: passed (0x04f4518b).
```

----------

## ceuric01

Thanks for the reply,

I will try your suggestions ASAP. However I am still at the Initial stages of the Gentoo install process so I dont have a config file yet.  I was hoping to be able to compile from the net.

Starting from the CD boot:

```
*Network Device   eth0 detected, DHCP Broadcasting for IP....        [ ok ]
```

follow the instructions for the installation to step 4 then to check that the ethernet card was auto-detected right I type:

```
#/sbin/ifconfig

lo     Link encap:Local Loopback

       inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask: 225.0.0.0

       inet6 addr: ::1/128  Scope:Host

       UP LOOPBACK RUNNING MTU:16436 Metric:1

       --everything zero below here
```

```
#/sbin/ifconfig eth0
```

I get the same print out from my previous post

So moving on to your advice

```
rc-update add net.eth0 default ....... [ ok ] 
```

```
/etc/init.d/net.eth0 start..... [ !! ]
```

It Fails ... which is why I suspected it as being the wrong driver, but now that ive gotten some sleep I wonder if it has to do with my network setup, it I share a DSL line through a broadband router with my upstairs neighboor so I dont have easy access to check it out. However it runs fine on the same machine under windows (thats probably not saying much).

----------

## ceuric01

Thanks for your reply Ox,

This is my dmesg it differs after the word 'others' in your  /code

```
PCI: Found IRQ 11 for device 02:08.0

eth0:  Intel Corp. 82801BD PRO/100 VE (LOM) Ethernet Controller,  `MAC Address', IRQ 11
```

 and is Identical after that section. Which makes me fell pretty certain that the right driver is e100 however since this in an on-board NIC I dont think Intel has made a driver for it.  I guess its off to source forge for some file searching, unless anyone knows a better way? Or can teach me how to write a driver!

----------

## kallamej

 *ceuric01 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> *Network Device   eth0 detected, DHCP Broadcasting for IP....        [ ok ]
> ```
> ...

 

What does lsmod show at this stage? Has the LiveCD loaded a driver for the nic? If not, you have to modprobe the correct one ...

 *Quote:*   

> So moving on to your advice
> 
> ```
> rc-update add net.eth0 default ....... [ ok ] 
> ```
> ...

 

Ok this was a bit premature, mea culpa.

 *Quote:*   

> It Fails ... which is why I suspected it as being the wrong driver, but now that ive gotten some sleep I wonder if it has to do with my network setup, it I share a DSL line through a broadband router with my upstairs neighboor so I dont have easy access to check it out. However it runs fine on the same machine under windows (thats probably not saying much).

 

And you have tried the net-setup script and manual dhcp, I assume. Others have had troubles also, but I don't know if those threads apply to you.

----------

## ceuric01

gentoo autodetects the card to be Ether Express and loads the eepro100 module from boot. As per the section on Option Network configuration I did DHCP and net-setup etc. While wrestling with the same problem in Redhat 9 (same machine/setup) I went to intels webpage 

http://downloadfinder.intel.com/scripts-df/filter_results.asp?strOSs=39&strTypes=PLU%2CDRV%2CARC%2CSPH%2CUTL&ProductID=60&OSFullName=Linux*&submit=Go%21

 and grabbed thier e100 (as instructed via the product name) driver compiled  it into an rpm and installed it with no success. So i sent them an email.

I think ill try to install with out ethernet then burn a cd with a new kernel... man I cant believe i missed that post thanks for the heads up kallamej

----------

## Jmaya

 *kallamej wrote:*   

> Since modprobe eepro100 didn't give any errors that module should work. Check with lsmod to see that it is loaded. Further, ifconfig eth0 will only show the status of eth0, it will not start it. Edit /etc/conf.d/net to reflect your use of dhcp, run
> 
> ```
> rc-update add net.eth0 default
> ```
> ...

 

What happend if i do 

```
modprobe eepro100 
```

 and give me a error ? says 

 *Quote:*   

> WArning Error inserting mii(/lib/modules/2.6.17-gentoo-r7...kernel/drivers/net/mii.ko): Invalid module format
> 
> FATAL: Error inserting eepro100(/lib/..../kernel/drivers/net/eepro100.ko

 

what can i do ?

----------

